
Being a boss vs. a leader - jleehey
http://www.businessinsider.in/know-what-separates-a-leader-from-a-boss/knows-we-not-i-build-a-successful-team/slideshow/48020983.cms?from=mdr
======
jleehey
View all images on one page as a gallery as well:
[http://imgur.com/a/Wbu9c?gallery](http://imgur.com/a/Wbu9c?gallery)

